# Can I wear a wig on very damaged hair?



## Tini (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I came acrossed this website and really like it. So here is my first post. I have very dry and very processed hair. I am repairing it with some professional help and waiting. I am not doing any chemicals or heat styling right now. I was wondering if I could wear a wig in the mean time while my hair heals? Will it cause more breakage if I wear a wig all day and almost everyday? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, wearing it daily all day might bring about more breakage and damage. I recommend leaving it alone and continue the process you're undergoing to repair it.


----------



## smdanes (Oct 27, 2006)

Technically, hair is dead. There may be treatments that will repair damage, but your options in that end are ultimately fairly limited.

Please tell more about your hair situation: your hair texture, density, color, and desired hairstyle would be great information.

Some advice regarding wigs: they require some upkeep, are a little expensive, and wearing one regularly will change your life routines. You might find extensions to be a better route in terms of convenience and maintenance. If you just want to wear a wig for a while and give the scalp a rest, that's great too.

Samantha


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2006)

If you plan to wear it on a regular basis I would make sure it's a good quality, breathable wig.

Alot of the hair products on the market today have silicone or a form of it (anything ending in cone) and these temporarily make the hair look better but damage it in the long run. I've recently discovered this to be the cause of my hair's constant shedding, poor health, and damage. If you want to give your hair a break from such things then a wig would be a great option.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 27, 2006)

Just cut a little bit of your own hair, get it layered where you can keep more lenght as much as possible and the volume or thickness you get with layered hair will make your hair appear longer. Go to a good stylist and talk about it. You can wear a wig if you like, but ask somebody who knows or had tried it. Hair always grows back. Just stop with all the heat and products, keep it simple and in no time you will have a lot of lenght again = )


----------



## luxotika (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *smdanes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Technically, hair is dead. There may be treatments that will repair damage, but your options in that end are ultimately fairly limited.
Please tell more about your hair situation: your hair texture, density, color, and desired hairstyle would be great information.

Some advice regarding wigs: they require some upkeep, are a little expensive, and wearing one regularly will change your life routines. You might find extensions to be a better route in terms of convenience and maintenance. If you just want to wear a wig for a while and give the scalp a rest, that's great too.

Samantha

I agree with all of the above except the hair extensions. Putting in hair extensions on already damaged hair would only further the damage, IMO.


----------



## Tini (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank for all of your guys advice. Ok my hair right now is very damaged and brittle and dry. I have alot of hair but it has thinned quite a bit. My stylist the one that I really trust that hasn't done this to my hair it was someone else said that I need not to use any heat on my hair at all and very little product. I am going in once a week for a deep conditioning and she gave me moisturizing shampoo, frizz balm, and a deep conditioning for home as well. My hair is really bad. My wig that I have is very breathable and I really love it. I wear a wig cap to prevent the wig from causing friction on my real hair. Very little maintenance on my wig cause it is really straight and I don't need to style it just put it on. Also a phyto specialist is coming to visit next week and he is going to analyis my hair for free and he will suggest what really needs to be done. I know that I have done this to my hair it was my decision to do the things I have done but I do regret it and I have learnt alot. Here goes some history of what has been done. Started July of this year. First I bleached it cause I wanted red hair and I have medium brown hair. Then the red didn't come out so I dyed it redder a week later. Then a week after that I didn't like it so I dyed it medium brown. Ok so then it was like this for 4 weeks then I saw some grey and I wanted to dye it darker so I dyed it black. BIG MISTAKE! I hated it so I went in and had them color lift it and dye it back to medium brown. So my hair was like this for about 2 months. Which my hair needed that. Then I was getting impatient and I really wanted long hair so I had braids with fake hair put in. I went to the wrong person cause she put them in so tight and so long that I ended up with breakage and sores all over so I took them out immediately. Then I just touched up the color every 4 weeks after that. Which was ok. Then yesterday I got a bodywave. I know what you are thinking cause I thought the same thing oh no. But the stylist that I don't go to anymore insisted upon it cause the style that I wanted needed the wave to acheive it with low maintenance cause my hair is straight as can be. So I did it and it damaged my hair so badly I was crying. So I called my old hair stylist crying and she said for me to come in to try to stop the process of damage. She said I should even wait to cut it cause it is so brittle she is afraid to pull it for it might break off. So I am trying my best and I am hoping for the best. So I am wearing a wig to give my hair a break from everything and hoping that it will grow. In about 3 weeks or so she said she will cut it to try to get it in better shape, layer it but try to keep the length. So I am just waiting. I am also taking hair vitiamins figuring that every little thing should help. Well if anyone has anymore advice please let me know any help is really good right now and I will keep everyone posted too. Thanks!


----------



## smdanes (Oct 27, 2006)

I understand your situation now. You may be a candidate for extensions (but certainly not another round of braids) after you get a couple of inches of new growth. You seem to have found a couple of hair experts to work with you. I hope your scalp isn't too irritated from all of the processing you've been through.

The big problem with wearing wigs every day is attaching them-- when you use glue, sewn-on clips or combs, tape or pins to hold your new hair on, it has a tendancy to either abraid your natural hair, or stick onto your real hair and pull hair off when you remove.

I wear wigs sometimes becuase I enjoy them, and usually use tape and glue to hold them in place (I have three lace wigs which require either glue or tape in the front, but wefted wigs really don't) and use professional makeup remover (Telesis Remover) which gets all the goo off at the end of the day without a lot of hair pulling. Telesis adhesives and removers are designed for film and state makeup artists, and are some of the most non-irritating products of their type.

I'd really suggest that you find a wig that either stays put on your head by itself, or use tape instead of pins if it's a little loose.


----------



## Tini (Oct 27, 2006)

My wig that I got doesn't need anything to attach to my hair or head. I just put on a wig cap and adjust the fit of the wig by elastic hooks it tightens the wig does not clip to my hair. I got a pretty high quality wig and it stays on my head pretty good I can do almost just about everything except stand upside down hehe. It is even windy here and it stays on my head lol. Everyone I know saw it on me yesterday and thought my hair grew fast, they kept asking what I used to get my hair so long lol. So I guess it looks natural. It also doesn't sweat underneath or makes me itch. Thanks for everyones help and I hope someday I get my hair back. Don't know if it will ever be really long like my wig but I am still going to try.

Well I decided that I might not wear the wig as much cause i don't want it to do alot of more damage to my already spongy hair. My hair is really spongy




I hope I can get it from being spongy. Why don't some hairstylists tell u that your hair is too damaged and I am not going to do that cause it will cause it too be way too damaged? I don't get it. Oh well I know now I probably shouldn't get highlights that are made with a bleach or go alot lighter than my natural hair color and to keep it simple. hehe Well headbands w/o combs are my best friends right now. Oh well!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 27, 2006)

I too am growing out my damaged hair under a wig. I wash and deep condition my hair 3-4 times a week. I apply a moisturizing leave-in and oil and tie my hair down. In the morning, I apply a little more oil to my hair and put on a wig cap. Then I put on the wig. Mine is very breatheable and I never put the combs on my hair. I only leave it on when I am in public. As soon as I get home, I take the wig off and put on a silk scarf.


----------



## Tini (Oct 28, 2006)

B_Phlyy

Hi at least I am not alone. That is a good idea about the scarf at home. What type of wig cap do u use? Cause sometimes mine hurts me and I can't find a different one and I don't want to wear my wig w/o one. So how long have u been doing this just curious? I have been doing it for 2 days now and I wish I didn't get the bodywave perm I want my straight hair back.


----------



## smdanes (Oct 28, 2006)

B_phlyy:

Your hair journal is really great and it was an enjoyable read. How did you remember all those hair treatment you had from back when you were 10 years old?

My family is Northern European (Scottish and English), however I have really dense brown curly hair, that has always frustrated me (the fact that I usually sleep late, and don't want to spend more than 10 minutes a day working on it is also an issue). There aren't too many things I can do with my hair except get it colored, and go for a really good cut--and I've been pretty much in a rut with the same cut for about 11 years.

Every since I was very young, i have enjoyed wearing wigs. I'd wear them out more often, but the connotation of wearing a wig in white suburban middle-class culture is that you are ill, and I kind of feel like people are staring at me when I wear one. Wearing a lace wig is better--they look better, but they take a long time to put on, and take off becuase of the glue and the cleanup.

My hair hobby is dying, styling and cutting wigs. I guess I'm a frustrated hairdresser--It's much easier to work with hair on a wig block, and I order wigs from an internet wigmaker, so I can get whatever densities, lenghts, curl patterns I want, and then work from there.

I'm happy to see that you both get up your gumption, put on your hair and out with it you go.

Happy Saturday,

Samantha


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif B_Phlyy Hi at least I am not alone. That is a good idea about the scarf at home. What type of wig cap do u use? Cause sometimes mine hurts me and I can't find a different one and I don't want to wear my wig w/o one. So how long have u been doing this just curious? I have been doing it for 2 days now and I wish I didn't get the bodywave perm I want my straight hair back.

The wig cap I wear came with the wig. The name of the brand of wig I have is called New Born Free, but I got it at my local beauty supply store, so I don't know if they sell it in all areas. Once, I misplaced my wig cap, and made a stocking cap instead. I used some old pantyhose, cut the legs off and sewed the whole together. It works just as well as the wig cap, and since it has elastic at the top, it should fit over your hair without hurting.
I've only been wearing the wig for about 2 weeks. I really only wear it when I absolutely have to, such as when I'm going to be in public for long amounts of time. If I'm just at home with my family, I wear the scarf, but if we go out to dinner or something, I'll wear the wig. Also, I try not to keep it on when it's not necessary. The wig is usually one of the last things I put on before I go out and the first thing I take off when I come in.

Originally Posted by *smdanes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif B_phlyy:
*Your hair journal is really great and it was an enjoyable read. How did you remember all those hair treatment you had from back when you were 10 years old?*

My family is Northern European (Scottish and English), however I have really dense brown curly hair, that has always frustrated me (the fact that I usually sleep late, and don't want to spend more than 10 minutes a day working on it is also an issue). There aren't too many things I can do with my hair except get it colored, and go for a really good cut--and I've been pretty much in a rut with the same cut for about 11 years.

Every since I was very young, i have enjoyed wearing wigs. I'd wear them out more often, but the connotation of wearing a wig in white suburban middle-class culture is that you are ill, and I kind of feel like people are staring at me when I wear one. Wearing a lace wig is better--they look better, but they take a long time to put on, and take off becuase of the glue and the cleanup.

My hair hobby is dying, styling and cutting wigs. I guess I'm a frustrated hairdresser--It's much easier to work with hair on a wig block, and I order wigs from an internet wigmaker, so I can get whatever densities, lenghts, curl patterns I want, and then work from there.

I'm happy to see that you both get up your gumption, put on your hair and out with it you go.

Happy Saturday,

Samantha

Glad you enjoyed my journal. I try to keep it updated and since I've always had a love/hate relationship, I tend to have a sarcastic sense of humor about some things.
The reason that I remember most of the stuff from when I was younger was becauseI was often a hairstyle trendsetter in my neighborhood. Can't say that much now, but it was like that when I was little. Also, stylists were often rough with my hair, and no one forgets the first time they had a bad experience at a salon.


----------



## smdanes (Oct 28, 2006)

I've never worn a wig every day, Yes you're right, I also reach a point in the day where it gets uncomfortable and have to take it off.

Quote:
Also, stylists were often rough with my hair, and no one forgets the first time they had a bad experience at a salon. I've had thee bad trips to the salon in the last ten years and I remember them vividly.


----------



## Tini (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice.



I finally went in and cut my hair. I got the guts to cut it right above my shoulders and layer it. My hair has really really relaxed from the bodywave perm Thank God! But it is still pretty dry and damaged but does look alot better condition. I am just starting over. No dye either for right now. My new hair stylist says if I want to color my hair in the future (far future hehe) that I can do a semi permanent glaze technique to match my natural color just to cover my greys. And I can add low lights for dimension. So when my hair is healthier I just might do that. My grey isn't too bad if I part it a certain way. But right now I am just wearing headbands and very little to no heat on my hair and very little product. It doesn't look too bad now so I am just trying to be patient. Buying very pretty headbands with no combs



attached. Very comfortable actually and easy to style hehe. Well thanks again!


----------



## pookatrina (Nov 22, 2006)

Have you ever thought of Condition Only washing? I have been doing this for 3 months now &amp; it has been a god send for my hair. Good luck to you.


----------



## Tini (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:
Have you ever thought of Condition Only washing? I have been doing this for 3 months now &amp; it has been a god send for my hair. Good luck to you. Hi I was wondering what is Condition Only Washing? Is it when you just use conditioner to clean your hair? Does it actually clean hair? There is no buildup from it? And can you use any conditioner? I do use a leave in conditioner also. I only wash my hair every 3 days now. So I style it the first day and then it stays that way for 3 days



Without getting oily! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi I was wondering what is Condition Only Washing? Is it when you just use conditioner to clean your hair? Does it actually clean hair? There is no buildup from it? And can you use any conditioner? I do use a leave in conditioner also. I only wash my hair every 3 days now. So I style it the first day and then it stays that way for 3 days



Without getting oily! Thanks for the info.

Yes, CO washing is when you only use conditioner and water to wash. I do it almost daily and my hair and scalp get pretty clean. I never notice any buildup. I use V05 conditioners.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2006)

I tried this but my hair and scalp didn't feel clean afterwards and was still oily. Does it depend on which conditioner you use?


----------



## pookatrina (Nov 23, 2006)

You really do want to stick to a cheapie conditioner. Skip any that has a bunch of silicones in &amp; any that is a moisturizing one. I use Suave conditioners, Strawberry &amp; a Aloe &amp; Water Lily (they smell better than the expensive ones). I wet my head, slather with a THICK layer &amp; then pop on a shower cap. I leave the cap on for 45min-1hr (I usually use this as a soak in the tub or manicure or read a book or something time). You have to rinse really, really well, then I do an ACV rinse as well to mildly clarify. The ACV rinse is 1 tablespoon to 8oz water.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pookatrina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You really do want to stick to a cheapie conditioner. Skip any that has a bunch of silicones in &amp; any that is a moisturizing one. I use Suave conditioners, Strawberry &amp; a Aloe &amp; Water Lily (they smell better than the expensive ones). I wet my head, slather with a THICK layer &amp; then pop on a shower cap. I leave the cap on for 45min-1hr (I usually use this as a soak in the tub or manicure or read a book or something time). You have to rinse really, really well, then I do an ACV rinse as well to mildly clarify. The ACV rinse is 1 tablespoon to 8oz water. Yes, i've been avoiding silicones like the plague! I'll have to give the Suave a try and the ACV for a rinse. Thanks for the recs!


----------



## sugarquayn (Nov 24, 2006)

Actually, wearing wigs has helped me grow out my natural, AA hair. I wear my real hair in french braids underneath the wigs. The wigs that I own are breathable, and they are attached to my hair via comb clips and hair pins. I usually only wear them to work and rock my real hair after work and on the weekends. I've been wearing wigs for about two years, and my hair has thrived. A good brand that has worked for me is the Freetress line. I like wigs because they allow me to experiment with different styles while keeping my own hair protected and healthy. HTH!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Nov 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, i've been avoiding silicones like the plague! I'll have to give the Suave a try and the ACV for a rinse. Thanks for the recs! how come some people say silicones are bad and some are good. I buy the more expensive line of poo and conditioners usually, and they have silicones. Why is this bad??? Also can you see a major difference since you quit using them? What brand do you use Lisa?


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how come some people say silicones are bad and some are good. I buy the more expensive line of poo and conditioners usually, and they have silicones. Why is this bad??? Also can you see a major difference since you quit using them? What brand do you use Lisa? Cones help disguise hair damage my making the cuticle of the hair lie flat. I think that if you do anything that remotely damages your hair (color, perm, blowdry), you will benefit from cones.

The price of the product doesn't indicate the quality or the ingredients in a product. Cheap and expensive lines may have a product with cones in them.


----------



## pookatrina (Nov 25, 2006)

Cones attract dust to you hair which makes tangles. If you have shoulder length or shorter hair with no major damage &amp; aren't looking to grow it longer cones are ok. They do cover damage to some extent. If you're hair is really damaged (like the OP's is) or you want longer hair then you'd want to avoid cones.

The cheaper condish usually have a little more cleansing agents in them that the more expensive ones so that's why I suggested the cheaper ones. I've also found the more expensive the product the more likly they are to have cones, not really sure why.


----------



## x3kh (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *B_Phlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I too am growing out my damaged hair under a wig. I wash and deep condition my hair 3-4 times a week. I apply a moisturizing leave-in and oil and tie my hair down. In the morning, I apply a little more oil to my hair and put on a wig cap. Then I put on the wig. Mine is very breatheable and I never put the combs on my hair. I only leave it on when I am in public. As soon as I get home, I take the wig off and put on a silk scarf. I think this is the best advice.


----------



## Tini (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah I just stopped using anything with silicone in the beginning of this week. I also started using mane 'n tail shampoo and condtioner. I wash my hair every other day cause it is actually getting oily




My hair is usually naturally oily but hasn't been for awhile cause it was so damaged and dry. The only thing now is that it has no shine what so ever in it.



It makes no sense oily but no shine?? I know but was wondering if anyone had any ideas on adding shine w/o adding silicones to my hair?? Thanks


----------



## wvpumpkin (Dec 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah I just stopped using anything with silicone in the beginning of this week. I also started using mane 'n tail shampoo and condtioner. I wash my hair every other day cause it is actually getting oily



My hair is usually naturally oily but hasn't been for awhile cause it was so damaged and dry. The only thing now is that it has no shine what so ever in it.



It makes no sense oily but no shine?? I know but was wondering if anyone had any ideas on adding shine w/o adding silicones to my hair?? Thanks So mane and tail doesn't have cones in it. How do you know for sure which ones do and dont', there are so many names on the ingredients, how do you know what they are? Does suave shampoo have cones? Right now I use dumb blonde poo and bedhead conditioner. I don't know if they have cones or not. Are cones just in shampoo or also in conditioners?


----------



## Tini (Dec 4, 2006)

Any ingredient that ends with "cone" is some type of silicone. Dimethicone is the most common one and the most heaviest one. It is not water soluble either so it cause buildup. I am trying to hard not to use it on my hair but somedays I just have to cause my hair is so damaged. My hair is growing and I only use the glosser on the ends. Well hope this helps.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Dec 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *wvpumpkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So mane and tail doesn't have cones in it. How do you know for sure which ones do and dont', there are so many names on the ingredients, how do you know what they are? Does suave shampoo have cones? Right now I use dumb blonde poo and bedhead conditioner. I don't know if they have cones or not. Are cones just in shampoo or also in conditioners? Cones can be found in almost any hair product. Here is some unbiased info on them. Looking at the ingredient label of a product is the best way to tell whether or not a product has cones in it.
*Silicone*

Have the ability to cling to and spread over, under, and around the cuticle. Holds up under water pressure and styling routines. Can leave a greasy sticky feel if used too much.

*Most common types*

Dimethicone

Cyclometicone

Amodimethicone

Cyclopentasiloxane

Dimethiconol


----------



## melisaram (Dec 6, 2006)

If you use a product with cones you cant do CO because it will not get them off the hair and they will build up. You need protein and moisture right now with your damage. I used aphogee on my damaged hair yesterday for the first time and I can tell a great improvement. My hair is almost back to normal now after several processes done to it also. I have been using a mister with water and conditioner and spray that on several times a day. At night I mist it down real good and put in condtioner then oil over that. I have been using coconut oil lately its suppose to help with protein loss. I do CO wash mostly but sometimes my scalp itches so I do a CWC with diluted shampoo. I had been using Redkins Deep Fuel for my protein before I tried the Aphogee. Cones seal the hair so moisture cant get in the hair and your hair really need moisture right now. If you are using wigs I would put a moisturing conditioner on my hair before I put it up in the wig you might as well get the benefits of a deep condition while you are wearing it. If your hair is mushy you definately need protein but I found out that it works better on your hair when it is moisturized. Always follow up a protein treatment with a moisturing one. This has really worked for my hair it was 7 weeks ago when the worst of the damage happened and its doing so much better now. If I can be of any more help for you let me know

Here is a website that is excellent in explaining cones and they will help you get your hair in tip top shape The Long Hair Community - Basic Hair Care Tips for Newbies and others go to the newbie section and post any question you have and you will get loads of help


----------

